# Walnut Logs



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have approx. 20 walnut trees in my timber (18"-24" diameter at 4 1/2 ft). I think some are veneer trees but not an expert by any means. The Consulting Foresters Ive contacted tell me to wait till the market improves, but I might not live long enough for that to happen.
I might also sells some other trees if the price is fair?
If anyone can help, my questions are:
1. What is the best way to market these logs for a fair price?
2. Would anyone be interested in them if I cut them myself and layed them out for inspection?
3. would I be better off to "wait and see" what the market is gonna do?

My farm is in Woodford Co (Central Illinois)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

farmer9 said:


> I have approx. 20 walnut trees in my timber
> 
> The Consulting Foresters Ive contacted tell me to wait till the market improves, but I might not live long enough for that to happen.
> 
> ...


20 trees are not going to make you rich

Listen to the forester ! It will turn around in a couple years.

#2: No, since you have no experience logging/bucking/marketing logs you will just kill trees. 

#3 Yes, they just get bigger and the price will go up...no need to sell them @ 30% of last years prices, it could 2X in the next year.


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

thx for the info. guess I'll wait. Hope the wind, weather, birds, etc dont degrade them before the price gets acceptable.
regards


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know if you saw this or not, but I brought up timber prices awhile back. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/very-bleak-report-timber-prices-9606/ . You did the right thing by calling a forester BTW, hang in there.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

3 years ago prices was at a all time high for walnut, now all time low. I know of loggers that walked off the job and left 60 thousand feet of logs laying on the ground. So wait, its money in the bank.


----------

